# Rummynose doing spinning, spasm swimming



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I've seen this before in some Rummys and a couple days later they died. 8 of them!

Now today I see three doing this. Heads are still red but tails are faded. If there's something I can treat then tell me! If it's irreversible then tell me. How many things could be causing the weird swimming. Infection? Swim bladder? Organ failure? Nothing wrong with tank parameters. Other 9 rummies are fine and so are all the other fish.
at last week's check...pH 7.0, KH 5, GH 7, nitrates...unmeasured but it's a planted tank. CO2 still same level. Temp 26C. Rummies h have been in tank since end of September.

Help!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Do a wc and add some quick cure. The ones with white on their tails are doomed.?but you can save the rest if you


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Check your Ph. It may have slid fast or your bio load rose.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

They don't have white on their tails. The black part on their tails is faded/washed out looking. Were you thinking it was ich? If it's not ich you're thinking, what would the quick cure do? pH is fine. Somewhere I remember reading about parasite infestations making fish swim like this...


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

I need to go to bed soon but I could do a water change.


----------

